# Tales of Tcod 2: More tales of Tcod



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

Rules are the same as the first, all you have to do is keep the story going. 


~One night in a cafe called doom there was a...


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

...cat which...

((OMG ES is in Forum Games!))


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 3, 2009)

...liked purple-masked clowns....

( Purple~! =] )


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

...And on that day it was waiting for royalty... 

((I'm honoured ES))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 3, 2009)

coming in the form of a Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

...Named murkrow. Who changed to the form of a tiny...


----------



## Turtle (Mar 3, 2009)

...Mouse to a 13 year old girl who...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 4, 2009)

...Couldn't type worth...

((omg zora's posting in forum games WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?!))


----------



## Jester (Mar 4, 2009)

A damn. She had come on because...


----------



## Spoon (Mar 4, 2009)

...she was fond of tardigrades, which wouldn't be explained until...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 4, 2009)

1000 years from yesterday evening. In order to reach that time without dieing, we needed...


----------



## Jester (Mar 4, 2009)

Chronos, The god of time. So the cat and the princess went to arylett. Who...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 8, 2009)

...told them that she could...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 8, 2009)

...eat tea and drink cod if she....


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

could be bothered to come out of the sewers, then Darkarmour decided to huggle...


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 8, 2009)

a polar bear and got ripped to shreds suddenly, Ryu Tyruka transformed into his japanese dragon counterpart and flew to his rescue...


----------



## Jester (Mar 9, 2009)

But hit a tree instead. So darkarmour...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 9, 2009)

..ran away, covering himself with a chicken. Then RandomTyphoon and her tail...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 9, 2009)

...Bumped into Zora and Chimani, who...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2009)

...both were rather angry and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

...then OMG-ed at all the different people here(usually it's the same people from what I remember)...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2009)

...one of which was Arylett, who looked at Zora and Chimani and said...


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

...OMG ZOMG OMG What did you do and...


----------



## Turtle (Mar 13, 2009)

...did Turtle brake the...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 13, 2009)

... chain of old memes? "No," said ...


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 13, 2009)

...Raichao, who was too busy eating...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

Darkarmour's arm. Darkarmour shook her off and took everyone on TCod on a really big rollercoaster, suddenly the unfinished rollercoaster...


----------



## Turtle (Mar 13, 2009)

...went back to where it started. Turtle kicked...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

Darkarmour in the shins for wasting 5 minutes of his life. Darkarmour then blew up the roller coaster and went off to build his own theme park, as he walked off....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 13, 2009)

...Turtle took his handcuffs and ran off, she arrived at the...


----------



## Clockwork Dragons (Mar 13, 2009)

gay bar to find a couple trying to have sex on the table. One of the people turns out to be Clockwork Dragons, Turtle gasped and....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 13, 2009)

..gave them the handcuffs and walked out. Then she arrived at an amsument park made...


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Mar 13, 2009)

by Darkarmour's rival company which is a series of deathtraps when a man from friday the 13th came out with a chainsaw aimed at turtkes head as....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 14, 2009)

..Turtle doges. She gave the guy $1,000 and he stop and thanked her. Next, she walked to...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Mar 14, 2009)

... a random pirate ship just sitting there for no reason. She met the captain, Jack Spearow, and questioned...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

why there were multiple copies of himself, he turns around and....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 14, 2009)

..and tells her to go to the TCoD Cafe of Doom. So she goes and...


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 15, 2009)

...bumps into Raichao, who took her to the magical land of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 15, 2009)

... spoons. Unfortunately, this is a misleading name as it is full of ...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

angst. Darkarmour picked up his phone and called 118 118 to help him....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 15, 2009)

... dial 000. DarkArmour wondered why 000 instead of 911, so he went to ...


----------



## Flareth (Mar 15, 2009)

.....Flareth, who explained that the number was something about coffee. Then....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 15, 2009)

...Turtle laughed and and gave Flareth $100, she glared at...


----------



## Flareth (Mar 17, 2009)

....Markku V, who decided to......


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 17, 2009)

... make Dragonclaw post in place of himself. This infuriated ...


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 17, 2009)

...Raichao, who wanted take Flareth's $100 and spend it on...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 17, 2009)

Amazon.com, which obviously only bought a dodgy CD rack and a pack of screws...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2009)

...but the screws attacked her and Cryptica had no idea what was going on...


----------



## Turtle (Mar 18, 2009)

...until Turtle collected them and put them back in the container. The anime...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2009)

...lucky star was on so....

(that anime is made of awesome)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 23, 2009)

...RandomTyphoon changed the chhannel to a show, she liked which was...
(Thank god no one knows. And yes. LS is made of win.)


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

....Actualy the same show that Notoriously Unknown was watching on a different TV. With a snack bowl in hand.....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

...he munched upon his Deliciously Awesome Cheetos. However, he heard a growling sound coming from the snack bowl and looked inside of it, seeing a...


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Mar 28, 2009)

munchlax, which ran towards Arylett possessed, Stardust Dragona jumped in the way and transformed into Stardust Dragon Mode, suddenly Stardust...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

... imploded, and Arylett became unpossessed. Everyone blamed Dragonclaw for not warning them of the ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2009)

...the rabid man-eating bear coming towards them with an army of cheese dragons. So then...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

... Dragonclaw ran off to try find the cheese grater to fight his minions, when all of a sudden ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

...Arylett proclaimed: "Wait! I know how to defeat them! We have to..."


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

... "make them watch Japanese Giant Hornet's attacking a bee colony!" Everyone else was like o_O (but Dragonclaw was ahead of the curve), and then DarkArmour asked: "Where ...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

... did you get all that staple sauce?!" Pikachu Goddess kindly replied, ...


----------



## Turtle (Apr 6, 2009)

..."From Wal-Mart." Turtle sighed and asked, "How...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 7, 2009)

"does this even make sense?" And a forum member replied...


----------



## Turtle (Apr 17, 2009)

"Becuase they said it." Turtle thanked the member. She saw...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 17, 2009)

... dead people. They told her to ...


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

.....praise Flareth and the Brain. So.....


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 19, 2009)

.....They gathered around a bonfire, singing praise, when suddenly.....


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

....everyone turned into fruit....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 20, 2009)

...as well as some of them turned into shoes. Then a man named Kenan...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

....Ate an umbrella causing his internall organs to......


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

...grow and then contract exponentially causing him to implode. However, a passing Pikachu noticed this and he...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 20, 2009)

...gave up his liver in order to save Kenan. In the meantime...


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (Apr 20, 2009)

...a Snorlax somewhere, somehow conjured up...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 20, 2009)

...a rubber duck, which was named Fred. The Snorlax, Fred, and a forum member, named...


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

...Superduperguywitharidiculouslylongname, however the forum member was banned from the forum for not existing. Snorlax and Fred got on a plane and flew to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 20, 2009)

... New Zealand. They are now did (dead), and there is a $500,000 dollar mark on ...


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

....Flareth's head. She runs into...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Apr 21, 2009)

...rapter Jesus, who had just cotton back from...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 21, 2009)

.....65,000,000 B.C to herald the extermination of all internet memes. Everybody.....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 21, 2009)

... fell over. They all looked at each other, and ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2009)

...were happy that all of the memes were finally eliminated. So they...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 21, 2009)

... stood up, and tripped over each others gigantic shoe laces. But then they realised: _they weren't wearing_ ...


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

....hats, so they had to....


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 21, 2009)

......Go to the hat store. All was going well untill they all discovered that the clerk was a......


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

...maneating wallaby. They had to....


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 21, 2009)

....... Bash it's head in with.........


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

....a pile of duct tape. Flareth...


----------



## Turtle (Apr 22, 2009)

...transformed into Dark Jewel. She...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 23, 2009)

...immediately jumped off the nearest cliff. Then an insane Kadabra walked in. He started singing...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 23, 2009)

... about racist dragons named Alby. The others were so ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 23, 2009)

...weirded out, but one of them, Dragonclaw, wanted to...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 23, 2009)

... buy some spaghetti. The Kadabra was mad at this, and Arylett ...


----------



## magnemite (Apr 23, 2009)

...danced like a mawile to scare the Alakazam away, but...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 23, 2009)

....In the process attracted many real Mawiles to the scene. They looked hungry, the situation looked........


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 24, 2009)

.stickier than the time Sticky the Stick Insect got stuck on a sticky bun. After RandomTyphoon stopped with all of the Blackadder references, she...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 24, 2009)

..........Ate a corn dog, being of no help to the situation. A random badger poofed in and gave a bit of wisdom to the group. It said.............


----------



## Jester (Apr 25, 2009)

..That midnight was back and was happy people kept posting here. Then it...


----------

